# Debit card refused at Lidl



## DocHoliday

I just had my Nationwide cash card refused by Lidl - is this normal? I know they don't take credit cards in the UK, but my debit card has always been accepted there and in French, Portuguese and Spanish branches of Lidl. The card works fine in ATMs in Italy.


----------



## wooly

Hi, You are not on your own, we had our Nationwide debit refused at Lidl in France (Salart) in September they didn't even let me try it in the machine. I was right p**d off! So now shop elsewhere - their loss.
Michael


----------



## autostratus

DocHoliday said:



> I just had my Nationwide cash card refused by Lidl - is this normal? I know they don't take credit cards in the UK, but my debit card has always been accepted there and in French, Portuguese and Spanish branches of Lidl. The card works fine in ATMs in Italy.


Was it refused by Lidl or had it been suspended by Nationwide.
Cards can be suspended even if you have notified the credit/debit card company in advance of your jurney and destinations.

I have a feeling that I've read that somewhere on the Nationwide websitye and as a result don't notify them now when we go abroad.

We use our card regularly in Lidl, France and have had no problems.


----------



## wooly

Hi - Nationwide notified and card used for the rest of the 3 weeks. As said refused without even trying it.
Michael


----------



## GEMMY

see,

http://www.lidl.com.mt/mal/home.nsf/pages/c.service.au.sl.ser

tony


----------



## derek500

My Spanish debit card was refused in all German branches of Lidl on a recent trip.


----------



## TheBoombas

Is it a Nationwide "DELTA" or "VISA"

I ask because ours was a DELTA and it change last time it was re-newed!

As far as I am aware they they accep NW Visa. well they do mine


----------



## DocHoliday

I did try to notify NW of my travels, but they weren't interested, saying they only require notification for credit cards.

TheBoombas - it's Visa debit card. 

Autostratus - I drew cash out with it straight after the refusal, so it hasn't been suspended.

The store, near Soave, said I needed a Bancomat card, which as far as I know means a cash card as opposed to a credit card. Next time I will try my Smile (Co-Op) debit card.


----------



## hmh

*Debit card - Lidl*

Supermarkets normally seem to treat a foreign Debit card as a credit card - that includes my French Visa Debit card, which is always treated as a Credit card in England.

So it might well work with a signature instead of a code.

I should think if Lidl aren't set up to accept Maestro they will get their act together, they must be losing lots of UK customers abroad, it will be an oversight no doubt. The systems for cards are modified so often, it must be hard for them to all keep up.


----------



## eddied

Ciao Doc Holiday, a Bancomat card is non other than an Italian banking circuit debit card. Whilst ATM machines will recognise and erogate cash to a foreign debit card in the Maestro circuit; they are not recognised by the system for over the counter transactions in shops/supermarkets/filling stations etc. For those you need a credit card.
saluti, eddied


----------



## zulurita

I used my NW debit card at Honfleur just over a week ago and also at a couple of other Lidl stores in France, Le Blanc (s of Martizay), & Peyhourade, and nobody questioned my use of NW debit card.


----------



## ktesis

Back in September when we were in Germany, lidl refused our NW Debit card but when we went into france it was OK.


----------



## bobandjane

I only use cash in Lidl, got it in my head that that is all they like. What I did note from our two months in Germany was.... all card transactions have to be signed for... they have given up with pin numbers.... not just mine (English) everyone signs! Sometimes they do the pin too and they always use the machine to read the card. So my muttering (silent) of the pin as I approached the desk was not required. NOW I have to remember the PIN numbers of the cards I use in the UK. That will cause some stress. Jane


----------



## pippin

That link is for the *Maltese* branches of Lidl!!

Until recently in UK, different areas had different policies on cards.

North Wales would not accept credit cards but those in Mid & South Wales would.

Seems to be all regularised now.


----------



## motorhomer2

ktesis said:


> Back in September when we were in Germany, lidl refused our NW Debit card but when we went into france it was OK.


Lat year we never found any supermarket in Germany that accepted any UK credit or debit card. It was cash every time. Nationwide cards were accepted in some but not all garages. Sometimes debit only.

Motorhomer


----------



## zulurita

I seem to remember from a previous visit to Germany and Austria that they prefer Maestro/mastercard etc rather than visa.

Think I had better get one as a back up for next year.


----------



## tomnjune

we have just returned from france and spain , i used my card everytime and showed my bus pass as id no trouble at any lidl stores thank goodness as i did not have any cash??? june  :lol: :wink:


----------



## Stanner

I remember having trouble with my NW debit card at a Lidl or Aldi in Germany last year and had to go across the road to an ATM and get cash out there.


----------



## passionwagon

DocHoliday said:


> I just had my Nationwide cash card refused by Lidl - is this normal? I know they don't take credit cards in the UK, but my debit card has always been accepted there and in French, Portuguese and Spanish branches of Lidl. The card works fine in ATMs in Italy.


 8O Looking at all the replies why not askLIDL HQ UK? :roll:


----------



## DocHoliday

Passionwagon - not sure Lidl UK would know much about the card policy of Lidl Italy (or France or Spain)!! Anyway, that is the first time that card has been refused anywhere that I can recall and I travel a lot in Europe.


----------

